# Canon Photo Paper Plus ICC profile



## rclanger (Feb 12, 2014)

I purchased a pack of Canon Photo Paper Plus Glossy II from my local Best Buy. It was the best I could get but it is not on the list of ICC profiles for my printer the Canon Pixma Pro 100. I did download and install the latest driver for the printer. I do see some new profiles but not what I need.

Should I give the paper to my wife? And order just what is on the list.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been using the Red River glossy paper. But I believe your choices are Glossy and Glossy II (can't remember the full name, and I am at work) but I believe you can use the glossy II profile. It seems that Canon doesn't break down their profiles for their paper as specifically as Red River and other paper suppliers. I know the Red River instructions for my paper tell me to use either Glossy or Glossy II. And either one of those seem to work just fine. So I suspect that would be true with the Canon paper as well.

It seems to me there should be a sheet of instructions packed with the paper indicating what profile to use. All I have is Canon Luster paper. Everything else is Red River.


----------



## rclanger (Feb 12, 2014)

There is no glossy ii selection. I have tried glossy with mixed results. You have the same printer, , do I over ride the printer. IE have LR settings used by default, all the time, every time?


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 13, 2014)

The Glossy and the Glossy II Are choices that you make when you go to Page Setup from the Lightroom print module and you open the printer driver. It is in there that you make that choice as part of your printer setup. Then, from Lightroom, you can pick from paper profiles. You'll probably have to click on "Other" in order to see the full list of profiles that are available. This is assuming that you downloaded and installed the profiles from the Canon website. If you didn't, and you don't know where to go to get them, let me know and I will provide you with a link.  This is what the list looks like in Lightroom on my computer:




I have highlighted the three profiles that will probably be appropriate for the paper you have. In that package of paper there should have been a printed sheet telling you what profile to use. Did you see that paper? Hang in there, we'll get you going. I'm still quite new at this myself but we can stumble through it till we get it right for you.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Bob,

You can certainly try the Canon profiles that Jim has outlined and hopefully one of them will look ok. However, it is good to understand that all printer profiles are created for a specific combination of printer model and paper. When printing on Epson paper the characteristics of the paper, surface, ink absorption, paper color, etc., will not be the same as the papers used to create the profile. The visible difference in the prints may be quite small or may be quite noticeable. You will just have to try each one and see how you like the output.

-louie


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just to clarify a little bit, when I suggested using the Glossy I or Glossy II, those are choices of paper TYPES listed in the Canon printer driver. If you are using third-party papers such as Red River, you aren't going to see Red River profiles listed in that driver dialog. After choosing that paper type and setting other printing preferences, in Lightroom you can specify the profile for the exact Red River paper that you are using. It's necessary to set both settings in order for the profiles to work properly. The instructions that come with Red River paper tell which Canon paper type to use along with the Red River profile.

The bottom line is that there is a profile provided by Canon for the specific paper. However, it appears that Canon leaves the paper TYPE choice up to the individual.


----------

